# CEGEP or RMC



## annanarama (25 Feb 2022)

Hello all,

I’ve been interested in going to RMC for quite some time now. However, I was taking my sweet time in applying, unsure of what trade I wanted (As of right now, ACSO is my top pick)! I thought I missed the boat for the 2022 academic year application, but a call to a recruiting office revealed that they’re still taking applications and that there are ACSO spots available, but that I needed to apply as quickly as possible. 

However, I’m currently in the first year of a two-year program in CEGEP (Natural Science Program), and I’m unsure if it’s worth it to end it early to go to St-Jean. I have some medical issues (shoulder instability and past depression), so I’m afraid that it’ll take a while for my file to process and that I’ll end up having to wait anyways (especially after hearing about all the horror stories in the past year here!) However, my grades are pretty decent (high 80s and 90s in everything that isn‘t Mathematics or Chemistry, which are slightly over the 75s), I’m perfectly bilingual, and I have previous work experience as a professional translator. Not many extracurriculars though. I’m training like crazy to get into physical shape, and so far I’m doing okay.

My main question is, am I missing much by not doing the full four year program? I absolutely despise the program I’m in right now, and I’m aiming for a Political Sciences degree, as such, I don’t believe organic chemistry is going to be very relevant to my studies. I’m super eager to leave right now, but I just want to know if it’s worth it to complete my program before leaving, or if it’s a waste of time. I haven’t been able to find much about the subject, only that it’s something you can do -- not how it’s actually like.

TL;DR, should I complete my CEGEP program before leaving for RMC, or should I apply right now for a shot at entering in the 2022 semester? Which experience is better?

Thank you for your time, and I wish you all a wonderful night!


----------



## yolotuber (14 Mar 2022)

I would suggest finish your cegep first so if you don't like RMC you still have a cegep degree and you would be able to go to civilian university pretty easily.


----------

